
Join EFF in Demanding a Digital Upgrade to 25-Year-Old Electronic Privacy Law - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/09/eff-and-coalition-government-no-snooping-without
======
Natsu
This is long overdue. The law, as it stands now, draws strange and arbitrary
distinctions between certain types of communications and affords protection
only to certain things. It needs an update.

~~~
Natsu
For anyone who wants more details, take a look at Wikipedia's overviews of the
relevant laws:

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Stored_Commun...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Stored_Communications_Act)

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Electronic_Co...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Electronic_Communications_Privacy_Act)

Yes, one of the things that matters is how long the email has been stored. The
law appears to think that we have less of an interest in the privacy of old
emails than we do in new ones for some reason.

------
larrik
"Super Mario Bros. 2 was the hot videogame"

Actually, no. The U.S. version of Super Mario Brothers 2 came out in 1988. (At
that time, Japan had a "Super Mario Brothers 2" that was completely different,
but it's just not relevant to to the article).

As for the REAL issues, I wholeheartedly support it.

------
stealthyb
EFF is great and I would encourage anyone to donate/join. If you get a chance
to attend, they frequently speak at the DefCon conference in Las Vegas, NV
(<http://www.defcon.org>) and field digital rights questions.

They also produce useful info for anyone concerned with digital privacy like
the "Surveillance Self-Defense Project". If nothing else, it's gives some
perspective on the complicated legal state of data security and
communications.

<https://ssd.eff.org/>

------
Bud
What's also needed here is some direct heat applied to the Republican Party,
which deliberately politicized this area of policy after 9/11 to force the
Patriot Act through and has steadfastly protected it since, labeling all
opposition to it as un-American, unpatriotic, and similar bullshit.

Until it is made politically dangerous to do things like this, you can bet
that those folks will continue on the same path.

